# input type ändern



## ichnicht (7. Juni 2004)

ich möchte per JS den type eines <input> ändern, hab das so gemacht:

```
window.document.forms['f1'].elements['inp1'].type = "text";
```

Dabei bekom ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
Fehler: Die type Eigenschaft wurde nicht gefunden. Dieser Befehl wird nicht unterstützt.

(Die Namen hab ich schon überprüft, die passen so)


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Juni 2004)

Die type-Eigenschaft von Formularfeldern ist nur lesbar....lässt sich nicht ändern


----------



## ichnicht (7. Juni 2004)

verdammt...


----------



## Krypthonas (7. Juni 2004)

Das währe ja noch schöner wenn so etwas ginge...(Achtung Sarkasmus)

Wenn du ein Textfeld in ein anderes Transformieren willst, musst du dir schon etwas mehr Mühe geben als nur Attribute zu setzen. Mensch Junge!

Zur Vorgehensweise:
Du erstellst ein Textfeld. Bei Klick liest du den Wert des jeweiligen Textarea feldes aus. Nun blendest du per Style Eigenschaft dieses Feld aus und blendest ein neue Feld ein. Dynamischer währe sogar ein Div Feld zu nehmen was du per innerHTML komplett löschst und dann *erst* dein neues Feld generierst.

So sparst du Clientspeicher.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Thomas D (4. Juli 2008)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem beim dynamischen Erstellen eines Buttons:


```
var input = document.createElement ("input");
input.type = "button"; //was ja leider nicht funktioniert
input.value = "Freischalten";
div.appendChild (input);
```

Wie kann ich dem Browser sagen, dass der neue JavaScript-Node ein Button/Textfield/Hiddenfield, ... ist, wenn ich das Type-Attribut nicht angreifen kann (da readonly)


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2008)

Naja...meine Antwort war dereinst etwas zu entgültig...ich war halt noch ein junger Hüpfer 

Das, was du dort vorhast, sollte eigentlich gehen...du erzeugst ja ein neues Element.
Probleme gibt es dort nur in einigen Browsern, wenn es ein FILE-Input werden soll.


----------



## Quaese (4. Juli 2008)

Und was bist du jetzt? ... ein junger Kartonrutscher? ;-)


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2008)

:-(
entweder so.....oder ein Hüpfer in den besten Jahren;-)


----------



## Quaese (5. Juli 2008)

... auf jeden Fall bist du mit deinem Beitrag in den besten Jahren in die 13.000 gehupft ;-)


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Juli 2008)

Oje.... ganz übersehen


----------

